# From Fed LEO to MA Civil Service...is it worth it?



## MD4130 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, I could use some help with this decision. I'm currently a federal police officer and I received a vacancy notice for a nearby civil service municipality. I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to make the jump, should I be selected. Here's where I stand:

I'm 38, so age is becoming a factor
I've been with my current agency for 1 year and I have over 8 years of active federal service (which counts towards seniority with shift bids and vacation bids)
I'm a federal LEO but I belong to one of the few agencies that don't offer federal LEO retirement...just FERS which is a whopping 1% (this is the big one for me to consider!)
My agency pays well...in fact the difference between staying fed and going to this municipality is almost nil when considering base salary only
Very little, if no, OT available with my current agency and no details

So...lots to consider. Just wondering if anyone has contemplated this before or has any experiences or insights they'd like to toss into the mix. Especially with the difference in the retirement plans...that's the biggest thing that has me strongly considering the jump. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

MD4130 said:


> Hi everyone, I could use some help with this decision. I'm currently a federal police officer and I received a vacancy notice for a nearby civil service municipality. I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to make the jump, should I be selected. Here's where I stand:
> 
> I'm 38, so age is becoming a factor
> I've been with my current agency for 1 year and I have over 8 years of active federal service (which counts towards seniority with shift bids and vacation bids)
> ...


Well if you make the jump you'll need 32 years of service and be at least 55 to retire at the max %80. So you'll be 70. My advice is invest in deferred comp. plan if you stay or find another fed job so your time will transfer.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Treehouse413 said:


> Well if you make the jump you'll need 32 years of service and be at least 55 to retire at the max %80. So you'll be 70. My advice is invest in deferred comp. plan if you stay or find another fed job so your time will transfer.


Incorrect information. Look up MA group 4 retirement chart on Google. You must retire at 65. With your age you will never max out at 80%. But it still may be worth it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

How about the police work? Does one agency do more than the other? That would be kind of important to me, along with the money.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

MD4130 said:


> Hi everyone, I could use some help with this decision. I'm currently a federal police officer and I received a vacancy notice for a nearby civil service municipality. I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to make the jump, should I be selected. Here's where I stand:
> 
> I'm 38, so age is becoming a factor
> I've been with my current agency for 1 year and I have over 8 years of active federal service (which counts towards seniority with shift bids and vacation bids)
> ...


If you stay fed - based on the info you provided you'll be FERS eligible to retire at 60. You won't get that if you leave for a local PD job. Granted the 30% of high 3 isn't great but that's what the TSP is for. Thrift has been lucrative lately and another 22 years will put your TSP much higher. I recommend pushing your contribution percentage 1% higher every step raise until at max contribution - unless you can afford to just max it out immediately.

if you are honest with yourself - any uniformed fed police officer job is pretty low intensity - with most being physical security-centric. The fed courts are not set up to really handle street crime and most fed magistrate/petty offense/CVB programs are not so great. If you accept that realm you may be able to thrive in it. It is likely a much safer job than shagging 911 calls and pulling cars over all the time.

Think longevity as well as job satisfaction. If you can truly envision another 22 years where your at and the money and promotional opportunities are there - then stick with it. If you want to get your nutz kicked in with another academy and start over as well as work longer in a thankless career, then go municipal and don't look back.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

MiamiVice said:


> Incorrect information. Look up MA group 4 retirement chart on Google. You must retire at 65. With your age you will never max out at 80%. But it still may be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Your totally right . Lack of sleep on my part.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Treehouse413 said:


> Your totally right . Lack of sleep on my part.


It won't be long until the 65 age is raised. New hires have to stay longer than 32 to get 80% and requests for extensions beyond 65 have skyrocketed.


----------



## MD4130 (Oct 3, 2017)

Lots to think of, I really appreciate everyone's input. Thanks to all!


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Having gone the other way I will say that the MA retirement is better. The biggest issue isn't retirement. It is what do you want to do. If you are happy doing what you are doing then stay. If you want more police work then make the jump. No matter where you go someone will always seem to have it better. In the end what will make you happy and give you the money and retirement you need for the future.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PM me dude! I have experience! (State Campus/V.A. Cop etc.....) I jumped back into Federal @ 45 Years of age, with 5 years state/municipal time and 13 years prior fed service. 
I know all the retirement issues (Group 4 vs. FERS/SS/TSP) etc......
oh and BTW...............
FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!


----------



## MD4130 (Oct 3, 2017)

MPD703 said:


> Having gone the other way I will say that the MA retirement is better. The biggest issue isn't retirement. It is what do you want to do. If you are happy doing what you are doing then stay. If you want more police work then make the jump. No matter where you go someone will always seem to have it better. In the end what will make you happy and give you the money and retirement you need for the future.


Even if I'm walking in at 38 and will hit mandatory retirement before I can collect that full pension?

Being a federal LEO is a good gig, but to be honest with myself I like to work. Probably more than most in my agency. More police work would be welcomed.

Quite a few folks made some good points, especially with how the CVB system is set up regarding street crime. I'm coming very close to a decision, but still weighing out all factors.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Well....depending on what type of job you are looking at you could be SOL. If you are looking at an 1811 criminal investigator job or any job that has the LEO retirement you need to be hired in a covered position before you are 37 unless you have vet preference.


----------

